# Gender debate!!



## aaroncoon88 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ok so no one can agree on what gender my chicken is!?!?

It is a three and a half month old Barred Rock, dark black feathers on head, and blackish feet.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Has some very manly characteristics...but stands like a girl! LOL The lone tail feather that sort of looks like the beginning of a cock feather looks like it's a guy. None of my Barred hens have had the dark legs, so that might be indicative~but could just be genetic differences. 

It doesn't appear to have pencil or hackle feathering going on, but the saddle feathers are starting to look slightly roo-ish and the increased comb and wattle development over the other hens of the same age could mean something~or not. The bird is larger than your other BRs pictured also. 

Depending on who you talk to, males are supposed to have lighter barring then females...or just the opposite. I guess with hatchery genetics, it's all a grab bag and you'll have to be patient and wait it out.

I vote rooster...but could be wrong...it happens a lot.


----------



## aaroncoon88 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks Bee! God bless


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Bee said:


> Has some very manly characteristics...but stands like a girl! LOL The lone tail feather that sort of looks like the beginning of a cock feather looks like it's a guy. None of my Barred hens have had the dark legs, so that might be indicative~but could just be genetic differences.
> 
> It doesn't appear to have pencil or hackle feathering going on, but the saddle feathers are starting to look slightly roo-ish and the increased comb and wattle development over the other hens of the same age could mean something~or not. The bird is larger than your other BRs pictured also.
> 
> ...


My BR hen looks like that.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I vote hen!


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hen!!! My br looks like that and she's all hen she generally yields two eggs a day.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I had a hen like this that I was keeping in the pen with the boys I was raising for meat. Only at slaughtering age did I look at her go, "Waaait a second! Your feet are tiny compared to your brothers..." Maybe it's a hermaphrodite.  I find the Barred Rocks to be the most tricky when it comes to gender. I think I figure it out and then they throw one of those! It looks the right age to be crowing, I guess if it isn't it's probably a hen, though I've heard rumors of crowing hens too...... I know, wait for an egg! Good luck.


----------



## aaroncoon88 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey guys thanks SO much for taking the time to help me!


----------

